# Are you having difficulty finding propane tanks?



## Ron Lloyd (Jul 2, 2008)

This might be a long shot but……….

I just ran into an AmeriGas employee. I asked him what they do with used 500 and 1000 gallon tanks. He said they have them refurbished and put them back in use. I explained that there is a growing demand for such tanks to store hot water for heating systems and that there are folks having trouble finding them. Then he says “well there’s a family owned business just a few miles away that refurbishes them also”. He goes on to tell me that this business is owned by an Amish family. I found that last bit of information significant because the only other family business I know of that refurbishes tanks (Fishers Services in Loysville Pa) is also an Amish family business. 

Instead of doing computer searches and calling all those companies in the Yellow Pages maybe you should just ask a few Amish folks about used propane tanks (if of course you have Amish in your area). I’m going to track down the place that the AmeriGas guy told me about. If this new source has what I need he will be much closer than Fishers and Fishers is really not that far away for me. I’m thinking that if there are two Amish businesses that close together, doing the same thing, then maybe there are a lot of them that we (non Amish) just don’t know about. The “old order” Amish don’t have electricity. They frequently use gas for cooking, lighting and even their refrigerators run on gas. Fishers Services in Loysville sells gas appliances and I noticed that he had gas operated lighting fixtures in the office of his shop.  

Bottom line is. Ask the Amish in your area. It’s worth a shot.

Ron


----------



## twofer (Jul 2, 2008)

One local mom & pop propane distributor informed me that they didn't have any used propane tanks for sale but even when they do the Amish gobble them up. He mentioned something about them using the tanks to store air pressure to power their wells and various other home devices. Not really sure if there is any truth in that.


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Jul 2, 2008)

There probably is truth to that. The AmeriGas guy said they (the Amish) have a number of uses for them.

Ron


----------



## JustWood (Jul 2, 2008)

twofer said:
			
		

> One local mom & pop propane distributor informed me that they didn't have any used propane tanks for sale but even when they do the Amish gobble them up. He mentioned something about them using the tanks to store air pressure to power their wells and various other home devices. Not really sure if there is any truth in that.



100% true.


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Jul 7, 2008)

I located the source that I told you all about above. I arranged to pick up 3 – 500 gallon tanks tomorrow afternoon and take them (one at a time) to a welding shop about 3 miles from where the tanks are now. I got them for $200.00 each. The welding will be an added expense and I’ll pay the welding shop separately. He has several more both 500 gallon and 1000 gallon tanks. He said he also has 250 gallon tanks but I don’t know where they are. The 250 gallon tanks may be better suited for those with space issues. I’ll take a couple pictures of what he has tomorrow afternoon (I didn't have my camera with me on Saturday) and I’ll ask what he charges for the 1000 gallon tanks. This guy is near Shippensburg (17257) and is less than 10 miles from my house.

Ron


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Jul 9, 2008)

The three smaller tanks in the foreground are the ones that I bought. I’m guessing that the 1000 gallon tank closest to my tanks is also sold because all four of these tanks where back with the others on Saturday. As you can see he has several more on hand. This gentleman’s name is Amos King and his phone number is (717) 423- 6579. He charges $650.00 for the 1000 gallon tanks. I paid $200.00 a piece for the three 500 gallon tanks that I bought. I don’t know if he would sell just one at that price or if he was giving me a discount for taking three. I did not haggle with him as I felt he quoted me a fair price.    

Ron

P.S.  Mr. King stores his tanks in the horse yard so watch where you step if you visit.


----------



## Stlshrk (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like you got a heck of a deal.  At least if that were the price in my area it would be.  I tried 12 + places within 100 miles of my home and finally found one willing to sell used tanks.  A 500gal is running $585 here though...  It is a shame gas is $4 a gal and mileage is so poor when towing!


----------



## mpilihp (Jul 10, 2008)

Has anyone had luck finding a source for used propane tanks in maine?  Im looking for a 500gal one.

Thanks

~ Phil


----------



## Willman (Jul 11, 2008)

> Has anyone had luck finding a source for used propane tanks in maine?



I have called two scrap yards and neither will sell used tanks due to "liability issues"

Will


----------



## Burn-1 (Jul 11, 2008)

mpilihp said:
			
		

> Has anyone had luck finding a source for used propane tanks in maine?  Im looking for a 500gal one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ~ Phil



Look at the Hearth for sale/wanted forum. There is someone from Patten selling 1,000 gallon tanks.


----------



## mpilihp (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks, but its too big for me to deal with/handle, I can get 500 gal tank/s in my basement and even move them around, but a 1000 gal would involve alot of logistics and setting it up outside, runing piping into the house, insulating it and protecting it from the weather...  Too much to try and do without alot of planning. 

~ Phil


----------



## trehugr (Jul 11, 2008)

After weeks of searching and even argueing with various gas companys about selling me a brand new tank (500 gal) I dont want the smell of mercaptan in the tank. My fuse shortend as I never really got a valid reason why they wouldnt sell me a new tank. Liability was the only response. I will spare everyone the gory details. 

If there is a will there is a way. A round about way of getting there, but I was able to secure a new tank for $1650.

REDICIOLUS ! PM me if you need to know how I managed this as I dont want to post it pubicly This applies to new tanks only.


----------



## trehugr (Jul 11, 2008)

After weeks of searching and even arguing with various gas companies about selling me a brand new tank (500 gal) as I don't want the smell of mercaptan in the tank. My fuse shortened as I never really got a valid reason why they wouldn't sell me a new tank. Liability was the only response. I will spare everyone the gory details. 

If there is a will there is a way. A round about way of getting there, but I was able to secure a new tank for $1650.

RIDICULOUS ! PM me if you need to know how I managed this as I don't want to post it publicly This applies to new tanks only.


----------



## trehugr (Jul 11, 2008)

oops..caught using spell check


----------



## Stlshrk (Jul 11, 2008)

Great Day!  That is way higher than I expected a new one to run!


----------



## lkydvl (Jul 28, 2008)

I have two 1000 gallon Propane tanks from our facility that are no longer used.  I have been instructed to find a buyer for them.  If anyone is interested in them please email me with your offer.  

The tanks are located in Okoboji, Iowa ( NW Iowa).  Access to them is clear and unrestricted.

Thanks

Andre`


----------

